# Illustrated PDF of WW2 Planes



## chipbasschao (Mar 30, 2006)

As a new member to this great site I would just like to say hi. I have been looking for a dedicated site like this for ages, where fellow enthusiasts can gather. So, fellow enthusiasts, I have been constructing several PDF illustrated document files from pictures I have collected and scanned over the years and finally have the software to arrange them as I wanted. The first, "Aircraft-of-WW2.pdf" , contains (at present) 292 Highly detailed side elevation Paintings, but this is being updated on a regular basis as I find newer pictures. When I suss out the software a bit more (and find the time!!) , I will add a full Specification database for each plane. The second PDF is Armoured Fighting Vehicles of WW2 whisch is also a work in progress and contains (at the moment) 300 Colour Pics. The file size of the Aircraft pdf is currently 8.32mb. I have included an image from the database, let me know if you are interested in the full PDF file.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2006)

it cirtainly does sound interesting........


----------



## HU_Rudel (May 29, 2006)

Hi, please can you tell me where to get a hold of that PDF file.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome, it sounds good! Especially when the plane specs have been added...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2006)

couple of months late with the welcome there  either way that's his only ever post chances are he's forgotten about us..........


----------



## chipbasschao (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry guys...

Afraid I've got the attention span of a small child - too much to do
on the Internet for one small Human Brain!! - this Database is still
increasing in size (now 458 pictures and 13.9mb in size) but I haven't
sussed out incoporating the Database yet, but here it is anyway... 
Comments and Criticisms are welcomed, but this is STILL just a 
Hobbyist Work In Progress....ENJOY

PS - If anyone knows an Good way of working this into a Database 
using Acrobat Pro I'm ALL ears - I prefer the PDF approach as opposed
to having hundreds of Images scattered around, plus they can be 
extracted easily from the PDF if needed elsewhere... The AFV's PDF is 
12.3mb in size and Currently contains 286 Pictures, but is constantly 
being Upgraded at well....ENJOY


----------



## HU_Rudel (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks, you really made my day by uploading this, I owe you one ...


----------

